

Kim Dotcom Back Online, Prepares To Release Music Album - webandrew
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-back-online-prepares-to-release-music-album-120402/
A New Zealand court has granted Kim Dotcom some basic rights following a hearing today. The Megaupload founder will now be allowed to access the Internet and have a daily swim to help ease a back problem. Dotcom will also be allowed to finish a music album he’s been working on. TorrentFreak was given a sneak preview and we liked what we heard.
======
Jach
> The prosecution naturally objected to Dotcom continuing his work and said
> that his album, a collaboration with several international artists, was
> unlikely to succeed.

What a strange objection. Can any HN lawyers comment on a legal reason why the
prosecution would say that?

~~~
ktizo
My guess is they are trying to make a distinction between it being work or
trade and a hobby, as if an action can constitute a livelihood, then it often
has extra legal protections.

For instance, a sheep farmer who is supporting a family may have bail
conditions that restrict travel, but those restrictions may allow for travel
to go to look after the sheep as that is the farmer's livelihood, but the
sheep farmer may not be able to get permission to travel across state to go
play music with some mates.

------
rwmj
Someone who, even if found guilty, would be guilty of a victimless crime,
denied access to the internet, cannot live in his own house, and needs
permission from a judge even to go to a music studio.

------
maeon3
With a connection to fast internet my IQ increases by an order of
magnitude(with high latency), I can answer almost any question in one minute,
without internet, my IQ decreases back to average.

What happens when we start merging with technology so the internet is always
with us 24/7? When I get charged of a crime, am I immediately unplugged and
and reduced the mental capability of a child so that the prosecution can have
an easier time of it?

~~~
middus
While I get the notion of your argument, I'd like to point out that neither
intelligence, nor IQ do have anything to do with answering knowledge
questions.

~~~
jmitcheson
Could you please start a technical recruiting company?

